# Puerto Vallarta fishing



## puertovallartafish (Jan 7, 2010)

Captain Steve Torres picked us up at the Paradise Village Dock and what a boat! The 35ft. Cabo was even better that I had expected. The crew had a full lineup of Calstars and Tiburons as well as every tool, lure, and accessory you could possibly think of. The head was super clean with a nice shower and the A/C was awesome! We headed out at about 10 knots to the outer banks. In the morning we had arrived and picked up a nice wahoo and Dorado right off the bat. Within a half hour we say what looked like dolphins in the distance. As we approached it became clear that they were tuna..Big Tuna. We saw 100 to 200lber's jumping completely out of the water and putting on a show that would impress even the most seasoned angler. We were able to pick up two both in the 150 class. My fish was extra mean and kicked my ass on 80lb and a HX raptor. Around 2 hours later I finally had the fish..He had teased me by staying around 15 feet down, just out of gaff range for the last 15 minutes. We were unfortunately not able to find the school again after the long fight but we did find some other schools that just didn't want to play. It appeared that they were feeding on very small bait that was everywhere. We made squid that night and fished hard the second day. Day two was much slower but Steve Torres managed to put us on a double Blue Marlin hookup! Both fish fought hard and came up dead. I couldn't believe how much fight was in these marlin..I am used to strippers but the bigger blues can put the hurts on you. http://www.puertovallartafish.com


----------

